# Jig Fishing Questions



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a few questions about fishing with a jig and trailer. Ive been using jigs at the local lake i fish at pretty much most of the season and can't seem to get any bites. I honestly can't understand this at all since the lure has such a great action to it. Im starting to get pretty decent at flipping the lure into tight places where i think the fish should be but still i dont get bit. I also fish from the bank so i dont know if this makes a big deal or not. If anyone has any thought they would be really appreciated.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## bigrog55 (Mar 17, 2008)

i hook fish on a jig year around, from bank, and boat, i like from a boat better thou, alot of jig fishing has to do with the size and length of the bait, and color in certain condition, i would venture to say that you dont fish it agressive enough, alot of people dont, i get more bass on a jig because of it being a reaction bite more than anything.some days i fish it very agressive. bitys bug is my favorite jig, and i use black zoom trailer's, i go thru about 200 jigs a season for bass, so be prepared to lose them alot. i just caught some bass in 20 to 24 fow at lorain hot waters sunday. used camo jig by bitsy, with a blk zoom trailer, and was snaping it off the bottom, hope this helps ya


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I have trouble with the jig too chad, you are not alone. Those that fish it well swear by it....but I just throw it and thow it and get frustrated.....tie on a dropshot....whack.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

i got my first one like that in cleveland harbor sunday just relling it in and varying speeds. i will use it alot more often now


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fishing a jig is sooooo dependent on the current weather and water conditions. The colder it is, the slower it has to be presented. Not to mention, a vertical presentation is completely different than a horizontal presentation. When it is this cold, the fish vacate shallow water, so I'm not sure flipping shallow is a good thing right now. I'd put it in at least 8 FOW.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the bitsy bug jigs too. I normally us 1/8 oz. with a zoom super chunk jr. Blk and blue or brown and orange with a green zoom chunk jr trailer. I like to keep as much contact with the bottom. As everyone else said it depends on water temp and what they want. I've had bass hit it as i went to reel it in. Also on the fall .. You just need to try different ways to see what they want. I also use a garlic scent most of the time. 

Since I fish the river most of the time the 1/8 oz. doesn't get hung up as much. If you are fishing deeper water you would want a larger size so you can feel the bottom better. The jignpig has been used for years and still catch alot of bass. I always say if you want big bass use a jignpig. The only problem I have had with the bitsy bug jig is if the hook gets bent and you go to bend it back sometimes it will snap the hook. This hasn't happen alot but enough to where I will change to a new jig if its been bent a few times. Wish they would make them with alittle larger hook tho.

Thanks for the tip Bigrog. I have never tryed snaping it off the bottom like that. Great tip to try next time I am out.

Good luck with the jig.
GarryS


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the bitsy's too. Very nice compact jig. Garry, they make a bitsy flip, which has a much stronger and stout hook you might want to try.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks JP.. I'll check them out....

GarryS


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Chad.Go to the Central Ohio forum and ask this question to JigandPig Guide.He will help you out,I'm sure.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

The ONLY kind of fishing i do is drift fishing with 1/64 oz jigs. I seem to get pretty nice fish even with a lure so small. I mainly fish rivers though, so im not sure if my advice would be of any use to you


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! Really appreciate it, Chad


----------

